
Urbit: functional programming from scratch - jrheard
https://moronlab.blogspot.com/2010/01/urbit-functional-programming-from.html
======
urbit
This is ancient -- see the modern site at
[https://www.urbit.org](https://www.urbit.org).

------
mixedCase
TL;DR: Urbit has still not found a competent person to document it.

~~~
moomin
TL;DR is basically the Urbit rallying cry.

